# CD-Rom wird nicht in 98 gefunden!



## Potestas (28. September 2004)

*CD-Rom wird nicht in 95 gefunden!*

Hi,
hab mir das CD-Rom Laufwerk: mitsumi Fx162T (16fach) gekauft und angeschlossen.

Im Bios wird es zwar erkannt, der Rechner kann aber weder von CD starten, von DOS drauf zugreifen, noch wird es von Win95 gefunden. Hab schon die Treiber installiert. Nun bekomme ich in 95 zwar ein Laufwerk angezeigt, doch es wird dennoch nicht angesprochen.

Fehlermeldung im DOS nach Befehl:

D:\> dir

CDR101:Nicht bereit beim Lesen von Laufwerk D:
Abbrechen, Wiederholen, Fehler?!
-----
wenn ich F (Fehler) Eingebe, kommt die Nachricht:
Datenträger in Laufwerk D: hat keine Bezeichnung
-----
Wollte Linux drauf machn, doch geht ja nu schlecht, ohne CD-R

THX schon mal


----------

